# general idea of cost of raising a couple pigs



## porkchop48 (Nov 3, 2011)

We are looking to get a coupel feederr pigs to raise up for ourselves. 

We will do our own butchering of them. 

If we get a couple 50 lbs pigs does some have a break down of the general idea of cost per pig to raise to butchering size.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Nov 14, 2011)

That's really impossible to answer as everyone feeds differently. Are your pigs going to be in a small pen so no access to pasture? Are you buying from a farmer that raises in confinement or out on pasture? Here, we raise heritage breeds all on pasture. We do not have access to free fruit & veg so we do feed a commercial grain. Each pig gets 3-4lbs of grain a day and the rest they forage for out in the pasture. They take a while longer to feed out but the result is delicious. If you are getting a commercial pig they will eat alot more grain but grow faster. So it depends on what you want & the price of feed in your area. 

Liz
www.cornishheritagehogs.com


----------

